
Start-Ups Aim to Help Users Put a Price on Their Personal Data - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/13/technology/start-ups-aim-to-help-users-put-a-price-on-their-personal-data.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
amirmc
Personal Data is a really interesting area and something I've only recently
started working on. The problem is nicely described in the article

I'm not sure data-store companies are going to take off unless there's some
specific thing they can offer to users e.g the Mint.com example is a good one.

Looking back now, Mint could have become the de-facto data-store since
trusting a service with your bank details (highly-sensitive info) might have
encouraged people to entrust them with even more data.

~~~
freehunter
I'm working on my taxes right now with TurboTax and I freakin love that I've
been using Mint all year. It could automatically pull in quite a bit of stuff.

Mint does get a lot wrong for transactions (especially when you pay by check),
but I've liked it just for the notifications on budgets and large transactions
that my credit union doesn't provide.

------
otoburb
"Consumer information is worth billions in aggregate, but individually, the
bits of data are worth practically nothing."

This speaks to an aggregation effect, similar to a (retail/commercial/non-
investment) bank. Individual deposits aren't worth a lot to such banks, but
the total aggregate deposits are much more valuable to them.

